# Should I sell my US dollars?



## seamus357 (3 Nov 2010)

Is now a good time to sell US dollars? The dollar is so weak at the moment would it be better to hold on to them until the dollar strengthens or cut and run in case it falls further? What's the concensus?


----------



## greatar4 (3 Nov 2010)

Well, I am not sure if it is a good idea. As you know the economy is still very weak and the dollar as well. No one really knows when the dollar is going to strenghten. I don't know where you come from, but right now the United States is printing a lot of money. It's not a really good thing because what it does it weakens the dollar.


----------



## Ailesbury (6 Nov 2010)

Watch both the euro and dollar, its come back from 144 to 140.5 this week, Ireland's position in the eurozone and our issues weaked the euro position after the quantitive easing announcement this week, the unemployment numbers in the  US were more positive than expected this week also which was partly responsible for the retracement in the dollar towards 140, many believe this is a temporary position and that we will see the lollar move back to 145. You might want to hold, the 3-4 year average dollar position has been 118, so you're selling cheap, it Europe has a compounded issue with Portugal, Spain and Ireland, the Euro will nosedive and you can get out sub 125.


----------

